# Running 6C75 here...



## macosXrumors (Jul 1, 2002)

I just posted a report with some details on Jaguar 6C75 that I'm running on my G4. It's not a so big article but I tryed to give some exclusive stuff and not repeat other rumor sites like Thinksecret or MOSR. There are also some screenshots.

It's here:
Report on Jaguar 6C75


----------



## themacko (Jul 1, 2002)

Nicely done, thanks!


----------



## voice- (Jul 1, 2002)

Are you paranoid that someone will read your specs?
Nice article, I like it. Nice to hear about the speed I'm missing 

PS: Isn't "Firewal" supposed to be written "Firewall"? Or am I out of my mind?
http://www.macosxrumors.com/images/020602/sharpan.jpg


----------



## themacko (Jul 1, 2002)

Hmm, that's odd.  Maybe that's why it's only a beta.  

Anyways, I like the 'cleaner' look Apple has given aqua.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes I saw it, bizarre. For the specs, I hided them for some reasons I can't tell you .


----------



## Chibi15 (Jul 2, 2002)

I LOVE the new Aqua-Look!!

Btw. is there an option to choose which style of aqua do you like? The old or the new? That would be awesome!


----------



## uoba (Jul 2, 2002)

What new Aqua look, it looks the same!?


----------



## lonny (Jul 2, 2002)

Uoba, if u look closely, you'll notice that buttons etc. are thinner and more refined.
That's about it.


----------



## StarScream (Jul 2, 2002)

Hello

Does that mean that you can run a software router with the new build in internet sharing ???!!! That would be verry cool i need that app


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks I didn't find the words to tell it 

"are thinner and more refined"

I'll add it to a little update of the article.


----------



## xoot (Jul 2, 2002)

I just love the new Aqua look! It's great!

Great article too!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm not sure whether I like the new or old aqua look more, as the difference seems to be very subtle, but I like your site (macosxrumors.com) quite informative, keep up the good work!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 2, 2002)

macosXrumors... is that YOUR SITE?

sorry to say, but either your font needs to be cross-platform or you need to pick a different font... your site looks bad on windows... what font do you use?

sorry if i slammed your site, but it would look alot better with a different styled font...

- casey


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

use Arial


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

the idiea was to use the Mac OS X terminal font... as the Mac OS X window you see as interface is a terminal window with 50% of transparency. That was the idea.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

ok, now I get it.

btw, I think the new Jaguar buttons seem more "flat" than the old ones...


----------



## RyanLang (Jul 2, 2002)

I know it's very subtle, but I immediately noticed  the new refined aqua and I am totally in love with it. I am so excited for jaguar for the speed, the look and feel and all the crap loads of new features!


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Are you paranoid that someone will read your specs?
> http://www.macosxrumors.com/images/020602/sharpan.jpg *



It looks like 256MB for the RAM but there are too many words in the CPU part. obviously PowerPC is there followed by a G4 or possibly G5?.... the blur looks squarer than it would for a blurry 4?

And the TWO words before PowerPC, Dual and then what? Fast, quick, Dual?

My bet is that he either works for Apple Europe, seeing as the HQ is near Paris or he has an affiliation with someone in Apple Europe.

Great site, weird and small to look at, oh and by the way in Europe it's spelt 

macosXrumoUrs

There IS a U in there again!


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't you think my site would be anonymous if I was working at Apple ?


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macosXrumors _
> *Don't you think my site would be anonymous if I was working at Apple ?  *



Yes! And what are you doing up at this hour?

What was the extra word in front of Dual?


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

On the article you can read the specifications of the computers I used to test Jaguar 6C75.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 2, 2002)

macosXrumors... "Multi-language content indexing" isn't new : it's already a part of Sherlock and it always has been a component of that technology (vTwin, if I remember well, was its code name) since its first appearance in Mac OS 8.x...

You can see this exact same dialogue box you photographed by opening Sherlock's preferences in Mac OS X.1.5 and clicking on the "Language" button there... (It is also there, but under another menu item in Mac OS 9.)


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

oh, I haven't seen it yet  well, I won't check it because I beleive you. I thought it was new .


----------



## Pascal (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *What was the extra word in front of Dual? *


I cannot figure out what it was written before *macosXrumors* blurred the info, but I would think that : 
he has a dual PowerPC machine (we can clearly see "PowerPC G") _and_ 
 apparently _Jaguar_ also displays the CPU's speed
 There is certainly something else, though, because the first word on the _Processor_ line and the number after the G were _extra-blurred_ 

Hum ! Someone seems to have access to some restricted hardware... in France no less. What software company has a Premier ADC membership  in France ?


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, don't want to play a lot with that but I'd just tell you it's not a dual Mac .


----------



## Pascal (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macosXrumors _
> *Well, don't want to play a lot with that but I'd just tell you it's not a dual Mac .*


----------



## gibbs (Jul 3, 2002)

Apple has sent out G5's along with jaguar [they come in black boxes] to various people for testing.


----------



## lonny (Jul 3, 2002)

> Finally, on all screens, you can see that interface is now really smarter, especially the buttons which are thinner and more refined.



You did it! You stole my definition!


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macosXrumors _
> *Well, don't want to play a lot with that but I'd just tell you it's not a dual Mac . *



Probably a QUAD then!


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2002)

Dunno what you're all speculating, but the line clearly (blurrily) says: XXX MHz PowerPC G3.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Dunno what you're all speculating, but the line clearly (blurrily) says: XXX MHz PowerPC G3.*


Oops ! You're right ! I had forgotten to put "MHz" in there...

Knowing this, if I type the following in Lucida Grande over the blurred text, it fits perfectly :
	
	



```
700 MHz  PowerPC  G3
```
   (Of course, it could be any 3 digit number, since the numbers are too blurry to figure them out)


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL!  Could be 233MHz, for that matter!
Here's an unblurred version of the Jag "About This Mac."
(And yes, it is *fast*.)


----------



## simX (Jul 3, 2002)

Just so you guys know, on dual processor Macs, it doesn't say the word "dual".  It says "2 X PowerPC G4".  Maybe it's different for Jaguar, but I though I'd mention that anyway.


----------

